# Anyone in western NY?



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

So at the moment I am living in Syracuse and will be moving to the Buffalo area come July of next year. I haven't seen much when it comes to people on here from that area and was just trying to see who all is around. Would be willing to do meets when the move happens and by that time the car wont be stock anymore. so who's around?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Buffalo, NY here born and raised!!! Currently living in North Buffalo! I have a few mods on my car.. feel free to give me a shout anytime. If you are interested in meets.. check my sig for our facebook group!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I live in the Rochester area. So still kinda close. I think the answer is: What Tim Horton's do we meet at?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

live in Near middle town go to school in ithaca, kind of close ( 3 hour drive)


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> live in Near middle town go to school in ithaca, kind of close ( 3 hour drive)


 I pass by Middletown New York everyday on my way to work in Vernon New Jersey! I'll wave at you next time I fly by if you're home!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am begining to think a New york Cruze meet would be a great idea.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I pass by Middletown New York everyday on my way to work in Vernon New Jersey! I'll wave at you next time I fly by if you're home!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3



Btw where are you coming from? i imagine you are taking route 17 ( or w.e its called today i think its turning int rt 84?)


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

are we thinking of maybe doing a small meeting for new yorkers?


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

<~~ buffalo


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> are we thinking of maybe doing a small meeting for new yorkers?


Ehh... New York is such a big state. Buffalo is 400 miles from downstate. Ewwww


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

thats true, grr ny for being so big


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

you would have to do a meet for ny in sections ... west, central, eastern, downstate, etc.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Ehh... New York is such a big state. Buffalo is 400 miles from downstate. Ewwww


You tell anybody from outside the Northeast you're from NY, and they automatically assume you live in NYC. Some folks didn't believe me when I said I grew up 6 hours away from NYC, and to get to NYC from Buffalo took 8-9 hours. Folks who aren't from here don't get just how big this state is. 

And, Route 17 is slowly turning into I-86. I remember 2-lane stretches of Route 17 in Western NY as a kid looking out the backseat of my folks' '89 Olds.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> You tell anybody from outside the Northeast you're from NY, and they automatically assume you live in NYC. Some folks didn't believe me when I said I grew up 6 hours away from NYC, and to get to NYC from Buffalo took 8-9 hours. Folks who aren't from here don't get just how big this state is.
> 
> And, Route 17 is slowly turning into I-86. I remember 2-lane stretches of Route 17 in Western NY as a kid looking out the backseat of my folks' '89 Olds.


Haha, you speak the truth buddy. That is why I turned to the Toronto Area for meets... I'll take the 1.5 hour drive over 6-9 hours any day. I'd never been to NYC until I was 17 years old!!

I guess the Regions would look like... ?

West: Buffalo / Rochester / Jamestown / Olean
Central: Syracuse / Binghamton / Watertown / Cortland / Elmira / Utica?!
East: Albany / Saratoga / Utica / Rome
New York City: Obvious


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like we need to do a Buffalo-area meet this summer. There are enough folks around the area to make a decent mini-meet.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

You know I'm always down!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

that sounds great, i come up for that... yeah 17 is slowly changing they are working in rosco now on the bridges


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm up for it got a couple spring projects to since i'm sitting at stock now


----------



## SwaggerWagon (Nov 15, 2011)

Bump. I'm from around Rochester but live in Niagara Falls. Been seeing many a blacked out bow-ties around the 716!


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

Live in the Southtowns. Would be a bit interesting to meet other Cruze owners around WNY. Keep me posted about any possible meets ... Chestnut Ridge Park (south) or Ellicott Creek Park (north)would be ideal places to meet ...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> that sounds great, i come up for that... yeah 17 is slowly changing they are working in rosco now on the bridges


It's been I-86 up here for a while now. They did a lot of work around Elmira to get rid of some at-grade intersections that just wouldn't do for an interstate. 

Sounds like we have a fair number of folks around the Buffalo/Rochester areas. A spring meet will be in the works. Keep eyes open for details.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i live with my father down futher on 17, they just started doing the mjaor work change. there are still some intersection on the road.. I will in the area this spring i love to come to a cruze meet, i am still sitting stock, but i be intrested in getting ideas for all of you


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

bump! where are the western NY folk at


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

present


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Rochester ny here. In the spring we should do the Watkins glen opening weekend. 25$ for 3 laps on the track


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree with Gdubs its a paced lap but it is fun have done it before in a couple different cars


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Gdubs said:


> Rochester ny here. In the spring we should do the Watkins glen opening weekend. 25$ for 3 laps on the track


That sounds like a lot of fun! I did it last year in the Cruze. It was fun driving it spiritedly on a very grippy surface.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm down.. sounds kind of far to Watkins Glen.. I'm all the way over in Buffalo


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Watkins is about an hour and a half from me in Rochester. That makes it 2.5 hours from Buffalo. Sort of far for 3 laps...

We finally have enough folks for a WNY mini-meet. Some central location would be nice. Unfortunately I don't know of many places between Buffalo and Rochester that aren't total armpits.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hahah very very true I live more towards buffalo in Parma but Im 30 minutes w shitty traffic from Rochester- let me know when n where ill go. We should definitely set up a mini meet. I wanna pretune test ride hah.doing my vinyls today n tint tomorrow so far roof is done 99%


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

true i never thought of the distance from buffalo. I go to the glen for race weekend (nascar) and its about an hour and a half from where I am outside of syracuse


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Rochester is cool.. kind of "central" for Western New York


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Rochester is great


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

rochester sounds promising. i could even come by from my school in ithaca... generally i live a bit futher south, but durning the winter i come north. i love to go to a mini meet for cruzes


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Lets set a date then!


Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Are we thinking springtime, or sometime this winter? I'd vote spring so all of us can have a chance to clean all the salt off.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

That's fine with me I'm good really whenever especially if its in rochester. We should set a date, what's officially spring - ik it can change cuz if rochester lol but roughly


Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

yeah spring would be best. seeing cars out doors in negative temperatures is hard


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If we wanted to use a park, some of the towns around here such as Chili or Wheatland might have parks that could be used. Union Station Park in Chili is right off of the 490 for easy access from many places. Well, depending on how many we have, maybe meeting at a Wegmans would be more doable.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

I say lets get a group together for Watkins Glen


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well if we do have a meet at Watkins Glen we should do it opening weekend. April 20-21


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If anything, I'd say April 20th since it's a Saturday. It would be nice to see a bunch of Cruzes go out on the track as a group.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in for whenever just let me know


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Well there are 2 things we can do. I can get us in as a "club" but we need 10 or more confirmed to show in order to go as a "club" if not, we need to go in with general admission and there is a chance we would be spit up.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I would cry! And gdubs is there any coincidence that ur the gdubs that is a independent trifecta dealer in rochester? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> Well there are 2 things we can do. I can get us in as a "club" but we need 10 or more confirmed to show in order to go as a "club" if not, we need to go in with general admission and there is a chance we would be spit up.


I'm good with the whole club idea I would just have to know a few weeks ahead of time if we were going Saturday or Sunday so I know if I need to take work off or not.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ya but are we gonna b able to get 10 local cruzes? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let's put up a gauging interest thread about a Watkins Glen meet to see if we can get 10 folks interested. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

First meet thread here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/48-north-east/11174-gi-watkins-glen-saturday-april-20-2013-a.html


----------



## UpstateNYCruze (Feb 26, 2013)

I live in Rochester and work in Syracuse. 100,276 miles on my Cruze.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like us Rochester folks are always on the go. If we ever slow down, I'd love to do a Rochester area mini-meet. 

BTW, a bunch of us are meeting in April in Watkins Glen, NY to take a tour of the racetrack. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thats one ridiculous commute sir. The glen will be a good meet


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

UpstateNYCruze said:


> I live in Rochester and work in Syracuse. 100,276 miles on my Cruze.


My dad used to work in Grand Island (between Buffalo and Niagara Falls) and commuted to Henrietta daily... Then he had to drive around Rochester for work. 60,000 miles in one year....


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

<--- Buffalo here (back & forth between S. Bflo & N. Tonawanda)


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

So did anything come from this or just talk still?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

LS1LOL said:


> So did anything come from this or just talk still?


As in?


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

An actual meet? Now that I think about, I guess you guys planned the Watkins Glen meet, but anything else or is that it?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Watkins Glen meet is still very much happening. That's it so far. The weather hasn't been great for meets so far this year, and only lately have there been more folks around the WNY area interested in meeting.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Some more Buffalo members are popping up ^_^


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I live in toronto, but I would totally come down for a cruise to a meet in buffalo. Any weekend I am interested. !!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol, we need to plan a Buffalo area meet...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Anybody in the Rochester/Buffalo area want to do a mini-meet? The weather's finally nice enough. Sonic owners welcome too.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

all these meets going on and I'm not in buffalo yet ... blah


----------

